# Bloomberg TV HD launched yesterday



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/newhd051011.htm


> Bloomberg Television this week launched a high-def channel and Time Warner Cable says it will add the channel in New York City and parts of New Jersey on Wednesday.
> 
> That's according to an article by Multichannel News.
> 
> The publication reports Bloomberg HD will use the right side of the screen and bottom scroll for data and market updates while the main picture will focus on the on-air talent.


<read the rest of the article at the link above>


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

What does this have to do with dish network?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to General Satellite forum..._


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

There was a press release somewhere that said Dish was going to carry bloomberg-HD


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

my cable company adds this june 1.


----------

